# employer dans son français un peu baroque l’expression consacrée



## meliss

Bonjour. Cette insertion me confond: son français - c'est à qui? Merci.

"Or les sources narratives — pour employer, dans son français un peu baroque, l’expression consacrée — c’est-à-dire les récits délibérément voués à l’information des lecteurs, n’ont pas cessé assurément de prêter au chercheur un secours précieux." (Apologie pour l'Histoire de Marc Bloch).


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour *Meliss*,

Il s'agit probablement de celui du chercheur. Toutefois, il aurait été utile de connaître la partie précédant cette citation, afin de s'assurer qu'aucune autre personne n'y était évoquée.


----------



## meliss

Le contexte est long. L'auteur ne parle pas ici de chercheur. Il explique qu'il y a deux classes des témoignages:

"Nous aurons, face à face, les types mêmes des deux grandes classes entre lesquelles se répartit la masse immensément variée des documents mis par le passé à la disposition des historiens. Quand, en effet, nous lisons, pour nous informer, Hérodote ou Froissart ...
— que faisons-nous, sinon nous conformer exactement à ce que les auteurs de ces écrits attendaient de nous?
Au contraire, les formules des papyrus des morts n’étaient destinées qu’à être récitées par l’âme en péril et entendues des dieux seuls" ... "Or les sources narratives..."

*Note des modérateurs*: Les citations sont limitées à 4 phrases par la règle 4.  Le passage complet se trouve ici.


----------



## plantin

Le problème, comme l'a pressenti snarkhunter, c'est que vous ne citez pas, ni dans la première ni dans la deuxième citation, le bon passage pour comprendre qui est derrière le possessif:


> ... et lorsque *le médiéviste* dans les archives feuillette, en l’an de grâce 1942, la correspondance commerciale des Cedames de Lucques, *il *se rend coupable d’une indiscrétion que les Cedames de nos jours, s’*il *prenait les mêmes libertés avec leur copie‑lettres, qualifieraient durement. Or les sources narratives — pour employer, dans *son *français un peu baroque, l’expression consacrée —


----------



## meliss

Oups.. Je ne pouvais pas imaginer qu'il s'agit de ce médiaviste il y a longtemps oublié dans le paragraphe précedent dont il n'était point le personnage central. Merci!


----------



## plantin

Il en parle peut-être bien avant, mais il le mentionne aussi juste une ligne au-dessus, comme le montre l'extrait que je cite, qui est sans coupure.


----------



## meliss

Oui, vous avez certainement raison. Pour me justifier je ne peux qu'évoquer la traduction anglaise qui semble ne pas remarqué le médiaviste, elle non plus.


----------



## Reynald

Vous avez peut-être raison, Plantin. Toutefois, une autre compréhension de la phrase me semble possible : dans le français un peu baroque de l'expression consacrée.


----------



## plantin

Exact, on peut aussi le comprendre comme cela; avec Marc Bloch, ce n'est jamais simple...


----------



## meliss

Reynald said:


> Vous avez peut-être raison, Plantin. Toutefois, une autre compréhension de la phrase me semble possible : dans le français un peu baroque de l'expression consacrée.


Pour moi c'est trop "baroque". Pourriez vous m'expliquer cette interprétation, s'il vous plaît?


----------



## Reynald

Marc Bloch trouverait l'expression utilisée habituellement par les historiens ("sources narratives") plutôt baroque, c'est-à-dire assez bizarre.


----------



## meliss

Reynald said:


> Marc Bloch trouverait l'expression utilisée habituellement par les historiens ("sources narratives") plutôt baroque, c'est-à-dire assez bizarre.


La ponctuation me semble-t-il est contre votre suggestion: "Or les sources narratives — pour employer, dans son français un peu baroque, l’expression consacrée..."


----------



## plantin

Ce qui trompe, dans cette interprétation, c'est que l'adjectif possessif serait antéposé par rapport au nom qu'il représente. Mais cette tournure est possible. Dit plus clairement comme suit, cela peut se concevoir:
_"... pour employer l’expression consacrée dans *son *français un peu baroque"._
Mais je pense plus au médiéviste, dont la langue peut être un peu "baroque", c'est à dire spécialisée et éloignée de la langue commune_, _qui peut paraître bizarre au profane.


----------



## meliss

plantin said:


> Ce qui trompe, dans cette interprétation, c'est que l'adjectif possessif serait antéposé par rapport au nom qu'il représente. Mais cette tournure est possible. Dit plus clairement comme suit, cela peut se concevoir:
> _"... pour employer l’expression consacrée dans *son *français un peu baroque"_


Alors, finalement, c'est le français du *médiaviste*?


----------



## plantin

Eh bien, les deux peuvent se justifier, seul M. Bloch aurait la réponse, malheureusement... Cet homme était un historien brillant, mais malheureusement parfois un peu obscur, ce qui est dommage pour un enseignant...


----------



## Reynald

> La ponctuation me semble-t-il est contre votre suggestion.


Je ne crois pas. Les virgules sont là pour la clarté à cause de la place de ce complément. Si je le déplace, j'obtiens exactement le même sens sans avoir besoin de ces virgules pour la clarté :
Or les sources narratives — pour employer l’expression consacrée dans son français un peu baroque...

Mais enfin, c'est ma lecture de la phrase. Ce n'est peut-être pas la bonne. Comme le remarque Plantin, c'est toujours un peu tortueux chez MB. (Je ne l'avais jamais remarqué à ce point avant vos questions. Intéressant.)

Edit : croisé avec Plantin.


----------



## Reynald

plantin said:


> Eh bien, les deux peuvent se justifier, seul M. Bloch aurait la réponse, malheureusement...



Un petit indice cependant : l'édition critique fournit la première rédaction du texte (p.248). On y trouve exactement la même phrase (à l'exception de "bizarre" remplacé par "baroque" dans la rédaction définitive), mais _sans_ le passage précédent évoquant le médiéviste.
La lecture de Snarkhunter (#2) me paraît donc tout aussi possible : le français un peu baroque / bizarre du chercheur.


----------



## meliss

Reynald said:


> Un petit indice cependant : l'édition critique fournit la première rédaction du texte (p.248). On y trouve exactement la même phrase (à l'exception de "bizarre" remplacé par "baroque" dans la rédaction définitive), mais _sans_ le passage précédent évoquant le médiéviste.
> La lecture de Snarkhunter (#2) me paraît donc tout aussi possible : le français un peu baroque / bizarre du chercheur.


Mais il n'y a pas de chercheur dans le texte aux alentours!


----------



## Reynald

meliss said:


> Mais il n'y a pas de chercheur dans le texte aux alentours!


 Comment ça ?

Première rédaction (p. 248) :


> Certes, les sources narratives - pour employer, dans son français un peu bizarre, l'expression consacrée - n'ont pas cessé, en tant que telles, de prêter au *chercheur* un secours dont il n'apprécie jamais mieux la valeur que lorsque son mauvais sort l'en prive.


Rédaction définitive (p. 107) :


> Or les sources narratives - pour employer, dans son français un peu baroque, l'expression consacrée - [...] n'ont pas cessé, assurément, de prêter au *chercheur* un secours précieux.


----------



## meliss

Oui, mais ce chercheur, là, quel rapport a-t-il à ce "français un peu bizarre" et enfin, quel sens, pourquoi cette insertion... Je suis perdue, au secours! 
Pourquoi pas tout simplement:  "Or les sources narratives — c’est-à-dire les récits délibérément voués à l’information des lecteurs, n’ont pas cessé assurément de prêter au chercheur un secours précieux."


----------



## Reynald

Le français "un peu bizarre" du chercheur serait son jargon de spécialiste (Plantin #13).

A la relecture du passage dans ses deux versions, je m'en tiendrais au sens qui m'a semblé le plus évident (#16) : _Or les sources narratives — pour employer l’expression consacrée dans son français un peu baroque..., _c'est-à-dire le français un peu baroque *de l'expression consacrée "sources narratives" ; *qui est aussi celui que retient le traducteur anglais que vous citez. Tout en reconnaissant qu'il y a des arguments pour les autres lectures proposées.


----------



## meliss

Je croyais que le "français  baroque/bizarre" et "l_’_expression consacrée" (admis par l'usage) ont les sens quelque peu opposés...


----------



## Reynald

Pas forcément. Une expression consacrée (par l'usage) peut paraître bizarre : _l'art gothique_, par exemple (je prends celle qui me passe par la tête), paraît bizarre si on ne cherche pas l'origine du qualificatif. Est-ce qu'il ne semble pas bizarre d'évoquer les Goths pour parler d'une cathédrale ?  Un art barbare ?


----------

